# Hate to say, but looks like I sold her



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Guess Jeep may not travel But "Sandy" was, as all else in life was fun.

Seems like

Had Jeep, use to travel.

Si anora, and adios mi amigos!

She (and this) was a fun ride.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

It was a sad day when I sold my old Jeep ('86 CJ7) a few years ago. What are you going to get as your new buggy? I have been through some pickups and ended up in a Cherokee Sport. Couldn't be happier with it, except for the AC compressor.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Shaggy. Are you in the market for a new one?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*So*

You buying a new one??? I got a 2004 Ford Explorer for sale. Its 4X4, got 20in rims, JL Bass system, dual exaust(well not until wednesday), billet grill, clear taillights, tinted windows(dark, umm kind of illegal in VA) and CD/MP3 player.

Asking $36,000  




*NOT!!* 

lol 

I am sure your new vehicle will be a 4X4 too. You can't live without AI.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Can you say, fishing AI got a tad too expensive, and .....I don't make enough, and though I love her, and well, ...........

Work close enough to bike (bike, the kind you ped) to where I happen to be lucky enough to work, guess, 

$I*t happens

so,, well, ?

enough is enough, thanks to friends, but, I have a trip to make alone.

Clyde, love you more than a brother, or girlfriend (but not more than Sharon and the girls), and I hope and pray all works out, and though Jill don't know me send her my love and prayers.

Gotta go, Jason, if you don't know how, pass a message to Clyde, promise. I'll respond, one way or .........??????????

Had Jeep


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I will let him know. I won't be here for the fall run but Axon and Anthony will be and I know they will make runs to AI. So if you are serious I am sure they wouldn't mind picking you up for an excursion. By riding a bike you are going to save lots of money. But I bet you could double that if you quit smoking!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Jason, you don't understand, I am finished here, I am done, Flea thanks for the ride, but I need "me" time"

Thanks to wll my friends, and family members, I want to swim with the sharks, I want my flip flops in the sand one more time...............

"nough said. I'll still read, and without a doubt respond to a Clyde thread,m but........


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Dayuuummmmmmmmm*

You getting ghost-like on us Shaggy?  

The need for self examination (me time) is a good thing. Men are, by nature, solitary creatures. We just herd up from time to time........Mating season........feeding time......stuff like that

I'll see you again my friend


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Big Rad, maybe that one hand clapping is mine, hoping for the big one for you, but, fishing used to be a mind calmer, now it AIn't even fishing.

Over, and out!

Had jeep.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Jason, you don't understand, I am finished here, I am done, Flea thanks for the ride, but I need "me" time"
> 
> Thanks to wll my friends, and family members, I want to swim with the sharks, I want my flip flops in the sand one more time...............
> 
> "nough said. I'll still read, and without a doubt respond to a Clyde thread,m but........


I figured that is what you meant, but like I said if you ever need fishing partners you know where to call. I will be doing the same when I head to Germany. It will be "me" time along with "me and my budweiser"  Wish you well and check in from time to time my friend.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*In the words of Thurogood and the destroyers..*

Me and my old pal Budewiesser, Jason. 

Shaggy, That is what I mean about the one hand clapping. You hit it right on the head there. The difference for me is I have a son to pass my knowledge of "the solitary pursuits" on to.

Peace is now a REAL commodity in todays world.....


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey shaggy I'll let go my 95 jeep wrangler if you want it,not much,has got everything new in it,let it go cheep to you almost nothing,just the cost of what I put into it.Need to get something a little bigger like(an Explorer). How bout it.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Shaggy
Although we never got a chance to meet this spring, I was sorry to read this thread. I hope this will be temporary and we may one day meet, your willingness to help a stranger and stick to your word was commendable. I wish you all the luck with the “Me time” and I hope and pray fishing will again bring you a piece of mind that it once did.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I will miss the AI reports. Thanks for the tips and reports in the past. Good luck in all ventures.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

huh?! it's not april......so it can't be april fools.....so what gives.....giving up fishing.....its a sad, sad day......


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*sad day*

shaggy, i hate to see it come to this stage for you. however i can understand. keep ya head up brother and poke it in here every now and again,
God speed my friend.
Topsailbum


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Got a decent offer on her, been thinking about a motorcycle for awhile, better on gas and maybe a mid life crisis, who knows (haven't even told the Boss about my plans yet). Won't be giving up fishing totally, brother has a permit, so I'll hit AI with him some, but figure solo rides toward western MD and the mountains, maybe with an ultra light rod would help clear the cobwebs.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Seems........*

failing health has been the common denominator with board member departures. The mental stuff........that's something I can identify with. But if there's a physical aspect to it....I'd for one sure like to know.

Otherwise....I'm thinking it's just a financial thing. No Sweat! My broke arse understands that one oh so well! I don't call myself Thrifty for nothing you know. 

I'm looking forward to your late summer/early fall reports Shaggy. That's a prediction. Cause........quite frankly I don't think any of us can resist that fishing frenzy time of the year. Positive fishing successes and board posting...it goes hand in hand. 

Sending positive vibes your way Shaggy.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

C'mon now, Shaggy, I've got a ton of room in my Explorer and not a bit of knowledge on how to fish that beach. You can't totally quit on me 

I'll be bugging you come September.

Bob


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Good luck man.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Its like the Duke of Hazard boys without thier car*

Shaggy sold his Jeep;Well I tell you;Its a low down dirty shame.That Jeep was that guys best friend now its gone away;but I'm sure you'll find yourself a newer one.Well,I hope you still fishin brother.  .


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Clear the Cobwebs*



shaggy said:


> Got a decent offer on her, been thinking about a motorcycle for awhile, better on gas and maybe a mid life crisis, who knows (haven't even told the Boss about my plans yet). Won't be giving up fishing totally, brother has a permit, so I'll hit AI with him some, but figure solo rides toward western MD and the mountains, maybe with an ultra light rod would help clear the cobwebs.


I got a couple lenghts of 2x4 that will help clear the cobwebs.

If your looking for a cycle check these out.

http://www.bosshoss.com


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

> Sending positive vibes your way Shaggy.


Mega dittos, Shag, and thanks for your mega contribution to this board.

CFT


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks all, talked to Clyde tonight (SOB might just be thinking getting rid of Jeep bad, bike worse), but maybe soon be able to wing keeping the Jeep, and getting a bike. Broke it to the boss tonight, and to say the least, motorcycle and two daughters don't mix (something about selfish). See, started thinking about the "younger" days, came back from Arizona in a van (yes, hence shaggy, and the Dead days, and though the van was neat, always said, I'd do the return trip on a bike). Maybe I don't feel as young as I would like (but I AIn't getting any younger), hence willing to trade the Jeep for a bike and cash.

Don't know what to do, leaving for vacation, still got offer on the table, but, didn't realize the Boss knows my sanitity lies with the Jeep and AI, but, I got the need to hit the Grand Canyon on a bike, bad thing is, I think I know why (I am not a spring chicken anymore).

Clyde, tomorrow, just the beginning, Thursday, well, it Ain't up to us, and Friday, God willling, I may just be able to see late spring drum fishing with ya!

My prayers to you, Jill and the rest of the family, and Jeep or not, I am sure "WE" can hoe a ride to AI if Mom says Jeep go, bike OK.

I love you man, don't know why, other than what one sees with you, well you is what you is! Honest and real, and no one can ask for more, and no one can offer anymore. 

May God be with you and Jill, and Sharon made me promsie Hat makes it through this, you can make it without a bike, well to say the least, I am praying for you brother, to say the most, I am praying real hard.

Until we see each other again, I'll talk to you tomorrow, and maybe AI, though I don't realize it, is my peace, just have to find it again (inside, like when I first met that fine lady).

Thanks, for taking the time to talk tonight, you made some sense, now, it's making some sense.

Have/ Had Jeep, who knows? Probably the Mrs.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Shaggy, I know the feeling.

I've been MIA ever since this spring and for that I apologize. I've neglected the site and I haven't fished as much as I usually do. Frankly, I've been through a very rough patch in my personal life, but I prefer to keep my mouth shut about such things. I'm a pretty private guy.

When things get bad and you feel like shutting off, go ahead and do it. But one day you'll have Jeep or bike or whatever, and you'll travel. The fish will still be there. Just think of it all as the rise and fall of tides; the moment you think you're submerged it turns around and draws out and it's hard to remember that you were ever afraid you'd drown.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Guess I just got b#tch slapped by life. All the things we want to do when younger, only to have them set by the sideline, and bring the thoughts back into the game of life occassionally. Made me think of the few things I promised I do, and never even mad an effort (biking to the Canyon, may never happen, jumping out of an airplane, well some 80 plus folks do it so I got time). I am trying to swing a bike and keep the Jeep deal, buddy and I may trade a couple of weeks (with boss' permission) to see if I really want a bike again.

Twain said somthing was wasted on the youth, guess starting to realize how right he may be, and if ya got that one dream or desire, heck, go for it, but maybe I have to go for it in balance with the rest of what is important to me. Like I said, I AIn't getting any younger.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Being a relative newcomer to this forum, it's strange for me to see the more popular members dropping off like this. I check out the boards at least twice a week and have grown accustomed to seeing the names and personalities over this past year. I guess I would liken it to having Ricky Williams on my fantasty football roster and having him retire unexepectedly. All in all, I enjoy reading Shaggy's posts and seeing the camraderie between the P&S'ers that go fishing with each other quite often. Makes for good reading during my lunch break. I'm not one to try to change another's mind for my own sake, but I'll miss the jokes and stories of it all. I think he'll come drop a couple of posts here and there.

About that motorcycle trip to the big hole in AZ, my girlfriend's parents flew out to PHX and rented bikes and toured all around AZ for a week. I know it's not the same as roughing it cross country, but maybe your boss would go along with that. It's not as expensive as getting your own bike, but it will still recharge your batteries for a good while just the same. I hate the guilt trip that's put on to you when you bring up getting a motorcycle. I'm 25, no kids, single, and my mom says she won't talk to me if I get one. My father needed his batteries recharged and bought the quintessential midlife crisis road rocket, Corvette convertible. Now if I told my mother that he's been up to 150 in that thing, I wonder if she'll not talk to him.

If you do decide to go out west on two wheels, make a running log of it and post it here. You're a respected member here and I think everyone woulud enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

All in all, part of me says my wife is right, but part of me wants to find a way to feel young again (or is that immature, and reckless?). I know bikes are dangerous (and actually enjoyed my dirt bike more than road bike while living in the Arizona desert). Maybe flying back out there and renting one for a week would be cool, maybe I just need fall fishing on AI, maybe my wife should just slap some sense into me, like I said, I am not really a spring chicken anymore, and certain things are better off being done before a certain age. Got a great wife, two fantastic daughters, who up to now (knock on wood) have never caused any major problems, and to that I give thanks. I am blessed and I know that, just, thanks to Clyde, was reminded, though I never want to "grow up", I am getting older. Maybe the vacation to SC will be enough to invigorate me, taking a light 6' rod hoping for kingfish and flounder, maybe some sheepshead, and probably one OM to sit in the ol' rod holder, while feet in the sand and flip flops by my side. Fate, or predestiny, who knows, but to date me, and from and old, old RUSH tune (gotta love Getty Lee's voice in his prime), "if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice".

To be honest, life is a cool thing, it sends you around curves, has you climbing mountains, lets you coast back down, gives you some straight highways, a sudden red light, which until the very end, always seems to turn green when you least expect, but when you most need.

These are just reflections of an up and coming "ol' salt", who, may never really feel like he deserves the recognition, and the honor of being a proud member of the "ol' salt" title.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Shaggy.......nothig wrong with getting a bike at any age.Having had one years back,the thought of owning one again has crossed my mind on more than one occasion.The risk in driving one is that you let your defenses down.The other drivers,for some reason,dont always see you.You have to stay defensive.Then there is the feeling of freedom that comes with driving one.Makes ya get a little on the reckless side,which of course puts ya 6' under  ........pick ya one up,get use to her around town ,then "head out on tha highway..."........the R


----------

